
Telepromptor - radiorental
https://telepromptor.com/app/
======
gus_massa
The play button is not obvious for the first time user (a.k.a. me). Perhaps
you can paint it with another color.

Another possibility is to add a "Start Demo" big orange pancake button s
patio11 recommends.

